# new thread



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 28, 2006)

now that cycling season is coming to an end (i mean the posts will start dropping as fewer people will be out riding) should a new thread be started such as "Winter Workouts"  let us discuss daily workout and tips??


----------



## marcski (Nov 28, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> now that cycling season is coming to an end (i mean the posts will start dropping as fewer people will be out riding) should a new thread be started such as "Winter Workouts"  let us discuss daily workout and tips??



As long as there is no more than 4-5" on the ground..(which isn't too often down here in the nyc area)...I'm riding all year long.  My workouts don't really change that much with the weather..just my clothing.  But I'd be interested in reading some others'....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree, my bikes (road and mtn) go all year, just would be cool to check out the other workouts people do


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 28, 2006)

Whoa, that was random...

I don't do any specific workouts... I just do other stuff like still keep running, bike if I can (getting booties soon), ski, hike, climb. I'm not really competing in any races or anything, so as long as I keep active in the winter I shouldn't bonk at my first 30 mile spring road ride.


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 28, 2006)

So are you saying that your winter regimen involves taking all those pills? 

Man, you got some issues.


----------



## bruno (Nov 30, 2006)

marcski said:


> As long as there is no more than 4-5" on the ground..(which isn't too often down here in the nyc area)...I'm riding all year long.  My workouts don't really change that much with the weather..just my clothing.  But I'd be interested in reading some others'....



all year round here too. man, if i don't ride EVERY day, i go nuts! NUTS i tell ya!!!! :flag: :smash: :lol:  :-x i just ride my fender fixed-gear whip when da weather takes a turn!!!!:blink:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 1, 2006)

so no one here supplements with gym workouts?


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> so no one here supplements with gym workouts?



I do in the winter normally.  I used to do all the major muscle groups in college but now I just do upper body.  I let skiing and cycling keep the legs in shape I guess.  Plus I don't ever want to have to ski or bike sore from a leg workout.

My work out schedule goes like this:

Day 1: Chest/Shoulders
Day 2: Biceps/Triceps
Day 3: Abs/Back
Day 4: Rest

Occasionally 2 rest days and occasionally some rest days mixed in... when I'm skiing.  I've been doing cardio on the trainer and actually rode outside on Saturday.  I have in the past let myself go on the cardio during skiing, but this year hopefully will keep up with it now that I have the trainer.


----------



## SnowRider (Dec 18, 2006)

i work on balancing on my bike in the garge during the winter. Helps a ton next season.


----------



## bruno (Dec 19, 2006)

SnowRider said:


> i work on balancing on my bike in the garge during the winter. Helps a ton next season.



duder! i sound like a broken record i know, but slap some fenders on yer whip and get outside! or get an old beater and ride that. winter ridin' is da JAM!!!!! fenders is all ya need!  :beer: :-o :smile:


----------



## SnowRider (Dec 19, 2006)

> duder! i sound like a broken record i know, but slap some fenders on yer whip and get outside! or get an old beater and ride that. winter ridin' is da JAM!!!!! fenders is all ya need!



Ya i ride in the winter to. I do it often actually. Just take a quik ride around some trails nothing to much. But it is tons of fun.


----------

